# General > Birdwatching >  Waxwings

## Fulmar

I have just seen 4 waxwings down here on the east coast! Thy have completely stripped a wild rose bush of it's rosehips (I have seen them on it before in other years) so I guess now they will move on. A lovely sight to see.

----------

